

Back to the future of databases - mimighost
http://yinwang0.wordpress.com/2013/04/05/database/

======
mqsiuser
Very nicely written. With key value stores and NOSQL we correct the mistake (a
bit)?

Things just develop and afterwards you can explain (the failure). My Professor
said, it's with people that had success with one thing and then everyone
expects their next thing to also be great

